# 20 weeks. Any gender clues



## firstbaby111

Thank you for looking. Can you see anything in these pics?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0391.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 56









DSC_0401.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 59









DSC_0394.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 57


----------



## sopho30

i think its a girlie.... x


----------



## capegirl7

Defo little girl


----------



## capegirl7

Did you find out?


----------



## firstbaby111

Thanks for your replies. No we didn't find out, hubby wanted a surprise and I'm finding it harder and harder not knowing hehe. Only 8 weeks to go!


----------



## lesh07

Def looks girlie. Xx


----------



## firstbaby111

Thanks for looking and commenting lesh07. :)


----------



## Lh8609

Deffo girl x


----------



## Jynxie

I vote girl also.


----------



## firstbaby111

Thanks for all of the guesses! anyone else see anything?


----------



## Srrme

I think girl.


----------



## veryproudmum

I think girly xxx


----------



## Lucy3

Looks like a pink bundle to me :pink:


----------



## Myers13

its def a girl :)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

girl


----------



## monkers1984

I think girl x


----------



## firstbaby111

Thanks everyone on your guesses. Can't wait to find out if you are right :)


----------



## MrsC+1

Girl x


----------



## momofone08

I have two girlies. That looks just like my ultrasound. I say def girl


----------



## pink dreamer

I don't see an obvious Pennie so I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a girl! :)


----------



## pink dreamer

I would say girl. No obvious turtle to be seen!


----------



## firstbaby111

Thanks for all your replays. My Little boy has now been born :). I'm totally in love!


----------



## hunyyk

:)


----------

